# BURJ DUBAI wins 34th Hall of Fame contest!



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

Burj and ICC are the best


----------



## megatower (Jun 24, 2006)

^^ Burj Dubai and Chicago waterview tower are the best


----------



## skyscraperboy (Nov 1, 2006)

Burj Dubai is the best!!!


----------

